
How do we solve the filter bubble? - mbseid
Not trying to be political, but I think most people are shocked by the results of this election. Google and Facebook drive most of the new news consumption. What can we do to solve &quot;getting served what you like&quot;?
======
NeutronBoy
You need to distinguish between good and bad filter bubbles. Politics is a
good example of a 'bad' filter bubble, but if I search for Python or Ruby, is
it unfair to assume that I am talking about programming languages, and not
rocks or snakes?

~~~
mbseid
Yeah, that's an important distinction. Once text analaysis gets better, I
think it will be important to mix the results.

------
jones1618
We need a new place for objective, discerning conversation where facts matter.
Print media and big three TV networks used to provide a fragile version of
that for a while.

FactCheck.org and Politifact.com are steps in the right direction. I'd like to
see a site that entertainingly covers news and issues, references other media
but is willing to call bullsh*t on the media and politicians.

------
rajacombinator
Decentralize information flows. (Good luck with that...) However, it's not
simply a problem of getting served what you like. I can guarantee you Trump
supporters were not getting served what they like.

